# Yet another diesel towing thread



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The engine/transmission can definitely handle it no question. 

The suspension of the vehicle and proper cooling/programming of the transmission is the weak link. Look at the small opening of the front grill, it's designed with minimal air flow in mind for greatest fuel economy, not towing up a grade on an 80 degree day. 

Also it's annoying that none of the monitors will show transmission temperature. 

Do I think a light trailer with those two dirt bikes is too much, absolutely not but caution should be exercised. 

Curt makes a Cruze Diesel specific hitch and wiring harness, google it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I will repeat what the Holden Cruze diesel owners manual quotes about towing: 750kg for a trailer without trailer brakes, or 1200kg for a trailer with brakes fitted. The real engine cooling comes from the opening under the bumper, not through the grille.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

OK great. I am looking at 600-700 lbs of towing weight, not much of that is on the toung its self.

I figured it would be the same as some heavy adults with trunk full of stuff. 


This is one that I found on eBay. I am assuming its the "gold standard" of the cruze diesel world. 
Curt Class 1 Trailer Hitch Wiring Euro Kit w 1 7 8" Ball for Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


Thanks for all the help, can't wait to get these two paired together so we can do some riding up north.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

I will be doing the same with my cruze. Waiting for tax season to come around to buy the hitch, harne amd trailer. I don't think it will be a problem for the cruze. I'd probably tow in manual mode so the car isn't down shifting all the time. I traded my truck in for my cruze and I knew about not being able to tow with it but will anyways. The only thing that does worry me is the warranty.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

That's a really clean pre 2000 kx250..


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

The trailer hitchon ebay you posted isn't for the diesel. Curt make a specific diesel hitch


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As has been noted, the car has a tow rating in other countries.

You can fairly well assume this is a result of the U.S.A. system allowing lawsuits for just about anything that is caused by lack of common sense.

Using the info provided for the car used in other locations it is clear that a overall trailer weight limit of around a 1000 lbs. with a hitch tongue weight of 150 lbs. or less would fall into a area that would likely be within the capabilities of this vehicle.

Regarding you, at the operators end of things, just be aware of lengthened stopping distance and, if you find the car continually downshifting, say from 6th to 5th, simply select the manual 5th position to keep the trans cool.

Common sense is the order of the day.....I believe it will be just fine.

Rob


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

700 lbs is close to 320kg so it should not be a problem at all.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

Also, in Michigan the most elevation gain you'll probably see is a couple hundred feet. Now pulling bikes up a proper mountain, that could be an issue. Or pulling bikes down a proper mountain without trailer brakes.

Where do you ride?


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

thmike said:


> That's a really clean pre 2000 kx250..


Thanks, its a 1995 that has went through a total restoration. Gave up 4 strokes and went to 2 stroke 



thmike said:


> The trailer hitchon ebay you posted isn't for the diesel. Curt make a specific diesel hitch


Got ya, its confusing because part of the add says it will fit and part says it will not. Ill have to just call them direct. 



Rich+Cruze! said:


> Also, in Michigan the most elevation gain you'll probably see is a couple hundred feet. Now pulling bikes up a proper mountain, that could be an issue. Or pulling bikes down a proper mountain without trailer brakes.
> 
> Where do you ride?


Hoping to take advantage of the trail system in the upper part of the lower peninsula. I have did several of them but this year we want to try and hit 15-20 different trails. Always make it to Silver Lake once a year too.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Robby said:


> You can fairly well assume this is a result of the U.S.A. system allowing lawsuits for just about anything that is caused by lack of common sense.


If it was simply a case of US lawsuits then there would be no tow ratings on any Cruze.
As of now it is only the Eco models both gas and Diesel. Can't just be auto trans temps since Eco M/Ts aren't rated to tow either.
Rims are different from gas/diesel but they do share the LRR tires, so is it the traction rating of the tires?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> If it was simply a case of US lawsuits then there would be no tow ratings on any Cruze.
> As of now it is only the Eco models both gas and Diesel. Can't just be auto trans temps since Eco M/Ts aren't rated to tow either.
> Rims are different from gas/diesel but they do share the LRR tires, so is it the traction rating of the tires?


Well, since we're guessing a bit, maybe the tires but I'd be more inclined to think along the lines of a cooling issue.

Both the ECO and the Diesel have the slightly more restrictive grill opening and each share the lower shutter system.
Bout the only difference that may make them unsuitable for towing through the eyes of the manufacturer.

Thats it from the WAG department at my end.

Rob


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have an engine temperature readout on my DIC and the highest I have ever seen is 91C (= 196F), and that was climbing a really steep long hill following a Nissan Patrol diesel belonging to a friend. I don't thing the engine would overheat with a fairly light trailer being towed.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I have an engine temperature readout on my DIC and the highest I have ever seen is 91C (= 196F), and that was climbing a really steep long hill following a Nissan Patrol diesel belonging to a friend. I don't thing the engine would overheat with a fairly light trailer being towed.


Does the aussie cruze have the active shutters and restricted grill opening? Did they alter the welds of the frame for added weight reduction like the usa eco and diesel?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Did they alter the welds of the frame for added weight reduction like the usa eco and diesel?


That alteration was extended across all models I do believe.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

This is from the 2014 Owner's Manual:
*Weight of the Trailer

*How heavy can a trailer safely be?

It should never weigh more than
454 kg (1,000 lb). But even that can
be too heavy.

It depends on how the rig is used.
For example, speed, altitude, road
grades, outside temperature, and
how much the vehicle is used to pull
a trailer are all important. It can
depend on any special equipment
on the vehicle, and the amount of
tongue weight the vehicle can carry.
See [FONT=Arial+20][FONT=Arial+20]“[/FONT][/FONT]Weight of the Trailer Tongue[FONT=Arial+20][FONT=Arial+20]”[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial+20][FONT=Arial+20][/FONT][/FONT]later in this section.
Maximum trailer weight is calculated
assuming only the driver is in the
tow vehicle and it has all the
required trailering equipment. The
weight of additional optional
equipment, passengers, and cargo
in the tow vehicle must be
subtracted from the maximum trailer
weight.
Ask your dealer for trailering
information or advice.
*Weight of the Trailer Tongue
*The tongue load (1) of any trailer is
an important weight to measure
because it affects the total gross
weight of the vehicle. The Gross
Vehicle Weight (GVW) includes the
curb weight of the vehicle, any
cargo carried in it, and the people
who will be riding in the vehicle.
If there are a lot of options,
equipment, passengers, or cargo in
the vehicle, it will reduce the tongue
weight the vehicle can carry, which
will also reduce the trailer weight the
vehicle can tow. If towing a trailer,
the tongue load must be added to
the GVW because the vehicle will

be carrying that weight, too. See

_Vehicle Load Limits on page 9-9_.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Decisions like this make you wonder about GM sometimes.
Release a turbo Diesel that can't tow what a naturally aspirated 1.8L engine can.
Release a car with standard a/c, p/w, p/l,10 air bags but can not be optioned with cruise control, ie 1.8L LS.
Funny the 1.8L isn't deemed capable for cruise control but it can tow more than the Diesel!


----------



## Grr (May 14, 2014)

I have towed with my cruze, the curt diesel specific hitch is perfect, get it

i have pulled my 1650# camper with this thing and it handled it no problem. I even pulled a grade for 2 miles at 60mph in 4th gear with my foot buried the entire two miles. Car never moved a needle the whole way. Pulled 75mph in 5th on the interstate with no wind you could hardly tell the camper was back there. 

I have about 550 miles towing that thing, and it will get more this year


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Wonder if the next gen Diesel Cruze will be rated for towing?


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

If you just google "cruze diesel" the display in the top right says this,



2015 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel



*Model: *2015 Chevrolet Cruze


*MPG: *27 city / 46 highway


*MSRP: *From $25,660


*Towing capacity: *1,000 lbs


*Curb weight: *3,471 lbs


*Fuel tank capacity: *15.6 gal


*Horsepower: *151 HP


*Fuel type: *Diesel fuel


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Going to be ordering the Curt package in a few weeks. Then I need to find a small trailer so I can go do trail rides up north


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I have an engine temperature readout on my DIC and the highest I have ever seen is 91C (= 196F), and that was climbing a really steep long hill following a Nissan Patrol diesel belonging to a friend. I don't thing the engine would overheat with a fairly light trailer being towed.


how is any of this at all possibly relevant?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

boraz said:


> how is any of this at all possibly relevant?


Perhaps this is a bit more relevant, my owners manual says that the Diesel can tow 750kg (1650 lbs) if the trailer has no brakes and 1200kg (2645 lbs) if the trailer has brakes. And the relevance is we were restricted to 60kph the climb was about 1 in 6 and I was behind a vehicle that was blocking any airflow and the engine temp was still close to normal, which means towing in more normal conditions wouldn't cause any problems. I have also driven in 117F and engine remained normal. The petrol Cruze has a slightly lower capacity.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

A small 4x8 trailer would be perfect for running around and getting body parts and such for my project car.
No real weight just bulky items.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

So I have the hitch installed. Was pretty easy and took me 30 min. Don't try and get it to fit without removing the exhaust hanger...it will not fit. lol

Doing the wiring it took me forever to realize the little grey clip has to be pressed in and pulled out, before the connector can pull apart. Got both the drivers and passenger side T connectors installed, plug and play. 

Now my problem, my kit wants me to run a power wire from the battery all the way back to the wiring kit. I tested my cars tail lights and they work and function normally without this wire. 

Anyone know what this power wire is for? All the cruze trailer wiring videos I can find do not have this...not sure if I truly need it or its just recommended. Any info out there?


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

If I had to guess the power wire is for electric brakes if everything else works as it should.


----------



## Grr (May 14, 2014)

I did not hook up the wire and if the box is not powered with that wire the trailer lights will not work. Taillights work but trailer do not


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

Grr said:


> I did not hook up the wire and if the box is not powered with that wire the trailer lights will not work. Taillights work but trailer do not



That's the way mine worked too. While installing it a friend and I had an argument about why that power wire was needed. But once you hook it up, everything works great.

I also like the hitch, and it was a good investment I think. It's come in handy many times over.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I am ordering a hitch today and the plan is to get a cheap 4X8 trailer from tractor supply. I'm going to go over it though with a fine tooth comb from new though and most likely put an industrial coating of paint from the start for increased durability and maybe some strategic metal welded in some spots.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

The red wire is mandatory, on our cruzes the BCM computer controls all the lights and it monitors the lamp current so if you use a regular taillight converter you may burn out the BCM (trailers tend to have shorting light wiring) which I'm sure wouldn't be cheep, the red wire to the battery powers the trailer lights directly off the battery and imposes only a tiny additional load on the BCM, definitely have to use a "powered taillight converter" got mine on ebay for a lot less than curt Powered Taillight Converter | eBay

Hey if anybody needs a non diesel hitch and is in northern California I have a brand new one in the box for $100


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on the Curt hitch with 1 7/8 euromount plus the curt wiring harness! Had a 20% off promo code to bring the total cost down to $154 shipped to my doorstep! Saw the 5x8 trailer with wood deck sitting at tractor supply today I'll most likely be buying to pull behind.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

installed the hitch and wiring harness after work tonight. The power from the battery was a bit tricky but I got it done. The job took 8 beers to get done


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I forgot to take a picture but "loaded" my trailer with a full sized couch today and took it down I-90 at 60 miles and hour up and down some grades. On highway off-ramps I can almost coast to a stop like usual because the engine/transmission naturally brakes so nicely. 

I run manual mode and keep it in 5th unless completely flat or going downhill I'd bump it into 6th. The engine runs at 2100rpm at 60mph in 5th gear which is absolutely picture perfect for towing as the engine makes peak torque at that RPM. The only hint a trailer was back there was decreased mileage. My dad was following me and said the trailer tracked/road absolutely picture perfect. Driving on far from level terrain I'm averaging about 26MPG with the trailer on. 

It was a side thought driving today but I kind of thought occasional towing might be beneficial to keeping the whole emissions system healthier. There's plenty of scenarios where you'll be making a bit more boost than usual and higher exhaust temperatures to keep sensors cleaner. On the flip side technically you'll burn more fuel which will possibly fill up your DPF faster but for occasional use it's not even a thought especially if you use manual mode and take car to keep the engine in a power band at all times not letting it lug switching in between gears which would = more soot/unburnt fuel.

Of course no testing to back up that thought so it's well just a thought.


----------

